# Building a home gym questions



## Esquire90 (May 4, 2016)

Hello,

I apologise that my first post here is to ask for help but here I am.

I'm building a home gym in my garage. I'm trying to buy everything second hand, mostly due to budget constraints but would prefer to get the best I can buy, if that's not too much of a paradox. For a rack I've been waiting for a Bodycraft F430 to come up, failing that a Bodymax CF475.

My first question is on the price of weights. They seem very expensive here in the UK! How much should I be expecting to pay her kg, I realise there are lots of brands but a lot of second hand adverts seem to be selling 'sets' that come with bars which I've been told to stay away from, or does it really not matter?

Finally, any recommendations on benches? Most seem to include a bench press rack and look flimsy. Just a good solid bench.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## 9inchesofheavenz (May 9, 2016)

Olympic weight discs are cheapest on eBay. Search for "bodyrip," I purchased some myself and they are really very good.

As far as benches go, search for a "utility" bench. For a decent one you're looking to pay out about £80-120.


----------

